# muncie question



## darrenh2 (Aug 13, 2013)

good day, i bought a rebuilt muncie from kijiji, i was told it had the m22 gears in it, oh surprise surprise!! it sure didnt, so my question is, im going to put m22 gears in, so can i just buy the gears and use all the parts that are in it or do i buy syncros and all that other fun stuff inside?:banghead:


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Honestly you'd be better off buying a real M22 from a reputable source. Why do you require an M22?

What trans did you end up with, M20 or M21? They are both good boxes just depends on what you are doing with the car and final drive ratio choice.

For not a whole lot more money you should consider a 5 speed like the Tremek also.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X2. An M22 has a different case, as well. No real benefit putting 'm22' gears in an m20-21 case, all else being equal. Do you NEED an M22 or just a strong 4 speed? What's its application?


----------



## darrenh2 (Aug 13, 2013)

69 gto i have a ls3 crate that im putting in, and id like some strong gears for it, oh and the gear whine is cool to, funny how you mention tremec, in january this year i order the tko 600 kit from keisler, gave him a 3000 deposit then he goes bankrupt 2 weeks later, so technically i have a tremec that im never gonna get  currently the gears are m21 id also like to know if the trans crossmember is the same for auto and manual, as im going manual from auto, first project lotsa stuff to learn i reckon


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow....sorry to hear you've apparently been screwed X2...that just sucks. Especially the Keisler deal. :00/o:

Damn, I run a TKO in my '69 and love it.

Were you able to get a refund from your CC?


----------



## darrenh2 (Aug 13, 2013)

i made a cc claim at the end of january, they say it takes 60-90 days, i called the other day and didnt really get an answer, so hoping for the best


----------

